# Boo Hoo



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 28, 2010)

Ya know, I hated to do it. Hated to spend the money on something like this when I could have spent it on something like a new sidewalk or furniture or something the wife might like. Now I have to look at it every day and drive it around, pushing dirt and moving rocks and being out in the fresh air an all. That and making the bucket go up and down and making a lot of noise raising a lot of dust, all these things a man really doesn't like to do. Bummer... Rof}












Seriously, there are two things I plan to do when I retire end of next year: Build model engines and play in the dirt. I'm set for both now. Maybe a new lathe before then too. Now I have a way to get it out of my truck and into the shed.


----------



## dsquire (Sep 28, 2010)

Troutsqueezer 

I really really feel sorry for you. That kind of punishment shouldn't be forced on anybody. :big: :big:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## ksouers (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a mighty big Tonka Toy there, Mr. Squeezer  :bow:


You should get with Charlie Daniels and A. J. Foyt, I understand they both like to play with dozers in the dirt to help blow off steam.


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, that is what separates the men from the boys........ the size of their ,,,,,,,, toys. :big:

BC1
Jim


----------



## Maryak (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah,

Boo Bloody Hoo...........................Just Jealous ;D ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Sep 29, 2010)

Yanmar?


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 29, 2010)

ooooo can i have a go ;D


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 29, 2010)

You forgot the scale Trout. Does Mattel make that?

But seriously...congratulations. My father-in-law is the same way with his bob-cat.

Now...I believe there's a thread somewhere with your name on it.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 29, 2010)

It's a burden I'm going to have to bear, dang it. It has a seat belt which I think I'm going to use seeing as how I live on a hill. 

This would be a Kubota B21, Mr. tel. Purchased slightly used. 

Yes, tractor party at my house next time there's a model engine show around Sacramento and you guys attend. 

Everyone knows Tonka is the preeminent toy tractor manufacturer, Zee. Ksouers knows it. Mattel....sheesh...

I did have a thread going somewhere didn't I? It's probably back on page six by now. I'd better freshen it up although it's embarrassing, the few piddly parts I've made lately. There is a silver soldered (brazed) crankshaft in the making though. I could show that.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 29, 2010)

I hate when this horrific situation appears .... may have to come up there from SoCal and pry you off yer new toy ..... heh heh heh, so I can play with it, errrr, use it !!

Mike


----------



## kf2qd (Sep 29, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Everyone knows Tonka is the preeminent toy tractor manufacturer, Zee. Ksouers knows it. Mattel....sheesh...



Actually - I think the Pre-eminent Tractor maker is ERTL.


----------



## Bernd (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Trout,

Can I bring my toys over to your sand box? :big:






They are a Massey 275 4 cylinder 70 hp Perkins diesel and a Kabota L3400 31 hp diesel.

One thing I wish I had is a backhoe for either tractor. I did borrow the neighbors 3 point backhoe and tried it out on the Kabota. Lot's of fun digging holes and putting dirt back in the holes.

Bernd


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 30, 2010)

Bernd, if you start now, at 10 mph you can get here from New York in about...ummm....two weeks if you go non-stop. I've got lots of gravel road we can play around on. Is it me or is your Kubota lording over your forlorn Massey. And is your wife OK with both tractors parked on the lawn?

kfq2d, you may be right but doesn't ERTL focus on farm tractors? Tonka seems to offer a lot of construction type machinery. Aw heck, what I am talking about? I really don't have a clue and never will, my problem is I can't stop my fingers from typing................ ;D


----------



## Artie (Sep 30, 2010)

(to be read with a Morgan Freeman accent....)

He he he... he who dies with the most toys wins........ :bow:

I like you trout..... he he he......


----------



## Bernd (Sep 30, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Bernd, if you start now, at 10 mph you can get here from New York in about...ummm....two weeks if you go non-stop. I've got lots of gravel road we can play around on.



Sounds good to me. I first need to put a roof over the Kabota. Seeing yours gave me an idea. :idea:



> Is it me or is your Kubota lording over your forlorn Massey.



Nope it's not you. Your right. You know how those young ones are. Masseys a 1968 tractor, Kabota is a 2005.



> And is your wife OK with both tractors parked on the lawn?



Yup. If she complains I make her mow the near 1 acre lawn. We have th_rulze you know. :big:

All kidding aside. The lawn isn't that great. When I started I just mowed what was there with the Massey and a bush hog. Then finally used a regular lawnmower. You need both hands on the steering wheel to keep going straight on that lawn. 

OK, so I'll see ya' in about two weeks then. :big: :big: :big: :big:

Bernd


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Are you sure you don't live in Indiana? ;D



BC1
Jim


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 30, 2010)

California's too crowded. They're pushing for job creation out here but I think I don't want any jobs to be created here. I think I want people to move away, less traffic, less pollution, less crime. :rant: I think I'd rather live in Indiana. Michael Jackson's from there, isn't he? :big:


----------



## ksouers (Sep 30, 2010)

So, Trout, just how big is your sandbox?


----------



## Bernd (Sep 30, 2010)

Jim, if you mean me. Ya, I know.

Trout, understand about more people coming in. (going to PC correct on this one  )

Kevin, if it'll hold 3 tractors I'd say it's pretty big. :big:

Hey Trout, I'll stay home then if I'm not wanted. :'(  :big: :big:

Bernd


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 30, 2010)

My sandbox is 10 acres - small by some standards - three of which my wife has landscaped with botanical gardens. She's VP of the Folsom garden club so you can imagine. It's kinda hilly too so I have to be careful or I'll be retiring sooner than I think. 

I've got neighbors who think the magic fairy takes care of the gravel roads leading into our little valley in the hills here. Well.... I think I have neighbors, they never come out of their houses so I can't be sure. Some folks move to the country to get closer to nature and fresh air, others move out here to isolate themselves. I suspect there are more of the latter.  In any case, it's up to me and my aging neighbor to take care of the access road, about two miles long so that's one of the primary reason for the toy machine.

Bernd, awww... I was already planning the BBQ! *beer*


----------



## dsquire (Sep 30, 2010)

Bernd

I would think that you would jump at the chance. If you hurry you can get out before the cold winds starts to blow and that white stuff starts to pile up. You can winter over down in the sun and head back up this way in April. As I understand it, Trout has the BBQ all planned and the beer ordered. What more could you ask for? :big: :big:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Bernd (Oct 1, 2010)

Dang Trout. Now I'm goin' to load up the samll tractor on my trailer and be out there in a couple of days. I love a BBQ. :big: :big:

Don,

It's close to a parallel move across the contry. If it wasn't for you guys up there always sending us that cold snowy weather we won't have to leave for the winter. :hDe:  Rof}  Rof} 

As soon as Trout gives me dirctions on how to get there I'm leaving. th_bs   :big: :

Bernd


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's my house. You should be able to open Google Earth and scan N. California and spot it. Then it's just a matter of Google Mapping your way here. :big:


----------

